# johnnyfiive: i5_alive



## johnnyfiive (Jan 22, 2010)

**** Pics start on page two! *** *

*[i5_alive]*

*The goal of this build*

Overclock the i5 750 to a modest 4GHz
Maintain a full max CPU load temperature of 65C or below
Build a clean and functional water loop within the NZXT Tempest EVO

*Components / Hardware*

*NZXT Tempest EVO Case*
*Intel i5 750 2.6GHz Quad Core CPU*
*ASUS P7P55D Deluxe*
*Kingston DDR3 1600MHz 2x2GB Memory*
*XFX ATi 5770*
*74GB WD Raptor 10,000RPM Hard Drive*
*Samsung DVD-RW +/- Optical Drive*
*320GB Seagate Barracuda 7,200 Hard Drive* No longer using this.
*Thermaltake Tough Power XT 850W Power Supply* Selling this to get a Corsair 650HX or 750HX, whichever I can afford.
*Clear plexiglass side panel window replacement* (I don't like the smoked window or the side panel fan)

*Water Parts*

*Swiftech Apogee GTZ CPU Block*
*EK ASUS P7P55D Acrylic Chipset and MOSFET's Blocks*
*EK Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0*
*EK MCP 4.0 Water Pump*
*EK 5770 GPU Block*
*HW Labs SR1 120 Radiator*
*Koolance 2x140 Radiator*
*PrimoFlex 7/16 inch Inner Diameter Tubing - White*
*BitsPower Matte Black 1/2 inch Barbs*

█* - Have*
█* - Don't have yet*


_*Rough*_ Google SketchUp of routing plan (this is the very early idea, changed since then)






Parts ordered





More updates to come this weekend.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2010)

What fans you plan on getting for the rad?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure yet dark. Gotta find some beefy high cfm 140mm's.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yea, IIRC, when I was looking cause I thought a rad I was getting was 140mm, the options weren't great for quiet.  But from what I learned after having a 4x120mm and 2x120mm with 8 fans with poor CFM, more for quiet, wouldn't cool for shit.  Throw six 3K Ultra Kaze's on the rads and shit worked like it should.  My advice, get a fan controller for the fan so if you get some ridiculously loud fans, you can control it some.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

Board is ready for blocks, just waiting for them to arrive. Did a bunch of cable management and sleeving, the Tempest is looking good so far. I'll post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

Sleeved. 120x38mm 2,000 RPM Ultra Kaze will be keeping the single 120mm rad cool. Also, no more HD cages. :]






Will soon be cooling a 2x140 Koolance radiator.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 25, 2010)

Subscribed

I think I'll stick around and see where this goes. Be ing a Tempest owner myself maybe I learn a thing or two because I am going to be throwing in a loop was well.

Your lucky you have the Evo, I had to paint  cut all the extra holes myself.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 25, 2010)

where is the 120 going


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 25, 2010)

thats looking good


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that VRM Cooling? Never seen such a beastie before. Best of luck with your loop!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Subscribed
> 
> I think I'll stick around and see where this goes. Be ing a Tempest owner myself maybe I learn a thing or two because I am going to be throwing in a loop was well.
> 
> Your lucky you have the Evo, I had to paint  cut all the extra holes myself.



Yeah, the EVO has two major things that make it awesome.
1) Extra cable management options
2) ALL black interior



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> where is the 120 going



Bottom from FBi.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 25, 2010)

Why would you want to water-cool the P55? It has no role to play in overclocking, even if it runs hot, it won't affect stability.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 25, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yeah, the EVO has two major things that make it awesome.
> 1) Extra cable management options
> 2) ALL black interior



One of my favorat features is the psu intake vent on the bottom. I just bought a new dremel and I'm make my own psu vent tonight.

Have you decided what 140mm fans your going to get? What about the Noctua NF-P14's?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> One of my favorat features is the psu intake vent on the bottom. I just bought a new dremel and I'm make my own psu vent tonight.
> 
> Have you decided what 140mm fans your going to get? What about the Noctua NF-P14's?



I'm going to stay with the ones that came with the Tempest, _for now_. I plan to replace them before summer comes. Considering my other part priorities (PSU, gpu, and gpu block), those can wait. Besides. I can't find any that are black with white fins/blades.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm gonna have to build up a new sketch tonight... things have changgeeedddd.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm gonna go with this PSU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139012

No need for more than 650W. The real reason for this PSU is the color scheme, mostly black and very little blue, and of course the awesome black cabling. Should look awesome.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2010)

i have an i5, you probably wont need anywhere near 1.38v for 4ghz... mine is stable at 1.27 at 4ghz, and i only need 1.32 for 4.2Ghz.

YMMV but everything I see the i5's are overclocking like monsters.

Edit:  Also why would you cool the southbridge or the VRM's at 1.3xv ?  P55 doesnt get hot at all, and mine even has an nf200 chip on it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> i have an i5, you probably wont need anywhere near 1.38v for 4ghz... mine is stable at 1.27 at 4ghz, and i only need 1.32 for 4.2Ghz.
> 
> YMMV but everything I see the i5's are overclocking like monsters.
> 
> Edit:  Also why would you cool the southbridge or the VRM's at 1.3xv ?  P55 doesnt get hot at all, and mine even has an nf200 chip on it.



Mine was running at 4.06, 214x19, and 1600MHz memory at  2070MHz. Required 1.38v to be 100% stable. This is the same CPU, memory, and board that I had during the review. This time around, it will be under water, thats the only difference.






As for cooling the SB and VRM's, because it will look fantastic lol.


----------



## zithe (Jan 25, 2010)

Number 5 is alive!


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> As for cooling the SB, because it will look fantastic lol.





Well at least you have a good reason. 

What were temps on it at that V?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 25, 2010)

At 1.38v, 4.06GHz, it would idle around 35c and have a full load (linpack) around 70c from what I can recall. It's been awhile so I may be a little off on exact temps. This was with a Noctua UH-12P and two 2,000rpm 120mm fans.

*EDIT:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1573311&postcount=185



johnnyfiive said:


> *@ Binge*
> 
> Here is the power usage information you wanted.
> 
> ...



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1572512&postcount=153
Highest I could get it to play at.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 26, 2010)

Moar Picss!!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 27, 2010)

Corsair 650 HX PSU, XFX 5770, EK 5770 water block, more Bitspower matte black fittings and plugs, and finally a HW Labs Black Ice SR1 120 radiator (55mm thick). This is gonna be fun and challenging, Tempest EVO is going to look badass.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 27, 2010)

Board is ready for some water love! Nevermind the Noctua cooler in the picture.  . I'm ready to get this build going, just a matter of waiting for the goodies to arrive.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

this will be awesome i think, subbed  keep up the good work


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2010)

First shipment of goodies arrives today. Pics to come.
Any ideas on the best way to run the tubing?

I'm thinking 
Start -> Res/Pump > 2x140 Rad > CPU > VRM > VGA > SouthBridge > 120 Rad -> Res Pump - Finish 
or
Start -> Res/Pump > 2x140 Rad > VRM > CPU > VGA > SouthBridge > 120 Rad -> Res Pump - Finish

Suggestions?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

i've heard its best to alwys do the cpu first, ?


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 29, 2010)

Res/Pump > CPU > 120 Rad > SouthBridge  > VGA > VRM > 2x140 Rad-> Res Pump  

this is how i would go about it cpu first than cool down the water a bit with the single than go to the bottom work ur way up southbridge vga vrm than pump it all through the 2x140mm for final cool down than done thats how i would do it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2010)

CPU is so far from the 120. Good idea though. Got some pics for you guys, getting them ready now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2010)

EK ASUS P7 series blocks with Bitspower matte black 1/2" fittings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

that is SO HAWT!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2010)

Koolance 2x140mm Radiator with Bitspower matte black 1/2" fittings.





EK DC 4.0 Pump with reservoir combination with Bitspower matte black 1/2" fittings and plug.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2010)

EK motherboard blocks installed.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 29, 2010)

those blocks are sexy

what color of coolant and tubing are you going to use?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2010)

Using no colored coolant, that leads to build up, and possible both bacteria and algae growth which leads to premature loop cleaning. I'm using the best stuff, distilled water with pt nuke. The tubing will be white.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2010)

Realized things are going to be a lot easier with rotary fittings on the CPU block so those are on the way. Bitspower matte black rotary 45 degree fittings.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 29, 2010)

smexy


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Me likey .


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2010)

So, huge issue. Looks like XFX uses their own PCB for the 5770, EK block will not fit. My mistake for not researching the XFX model I went with, doh. RMA requested, hopefully I can get this Diamond one as it is one of the very few TRUE reference designed 5770 cards.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.overclock.net/ati/641684-warning-xfx-5770-now-only-using.html

So mad at NewEgg right now. 






I ordered my XFX 5770 based on the pictures on NewEgg. I wanted the reference design which you can see in the image above, notice the two CrossFire headers. Welp, what I got was XFX revamp, the one with only one CrossFire header. Sadly, NewEgg doesn't seem to give a crap. I explained everything in my RMA request, they still charged me the restock fee and of course I have to pay for shipping. So -1 for NewEgg for completely ignoring my reasoning and not stepping up and fixing the mistake that their images on their product listing are wrong. :\

So, if you are planning to watercool a 5770, make sure you get a real reference design card so you're $80 block fits. lol, shrug.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

buuuuuh shame on newegg :shadedshu


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 30, 2010)

Random offtopic post:

You take pretty good pics johnny.  What camera you using?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

its not all about the camera, its about lighting, tripod, and the right settings


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Random offtopic post:
> 
> You take pretty good pics johnny.  What camera you using?



Thanks! I use a Nikon D40 with a Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens. 



(FIH) The Don said:


> its not all about the camera, its about lighting, tripod, and the right settings



Very, very true. You can have the best camera in the world, but if you don't know how to use it, you're pictures will still come out crappy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks! I use a Nikon D40 with a Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens.
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very true. You can have the best camera in the world, but if you don't know how to use it, you're pictures will still come out crappy.



+1 on that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2010)

Welp, did the initial power test to make sure all spliced fans were operational, everything seems good. Just waiting on the CPU block and 5770 from Kantastic to arrive and I should be in business.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2010)

Koolance 2x140 radiator installed. Fit perfectly.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

HW Labs 120mm Radiator





EK SB Block





CPU is lonely, awaiting the block. 





Case Shots


----------



## Chewy (Jan 31, 2010)

nice, keep'er clean  Hopefully one day I WC my GPUa nd add a rad to the top of my case. Atm I just have a rad/res combo on the back of my case.

 how much longer before you have this complete?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

Chewy said:


> nice, keep'er clean  Hopefully one day I WC my GPUa nd add a rad to the top of my case. Atm I just have a rad/res combo on the back of my case.
> 
> how much longer before you have this complete?



Not too much longer, should have it all by the end of next week. 
*Edit*: I hate when I post a bunch of pics, and then another page begins.. lol


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 31, 2010)

looking good


----------



## t_ski (Feb 1, 2010)

My likey pictures...


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 1, 2010)

/ subscribed --


----------



## Inioch (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking very good so far! This is going to be a nice, clean and classy build. Keep it up man


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 1, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Looking very good so far! This is going to be a nice, clean and classy build. Keep it up man



Thanks Inioch. We'll see how it all turns out come this weekend.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 3, 2010)

Unplanned memory arrived. 2x2GB G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz CL6 1.65v 






Did more cable management, fixed kinked tube, leveled the res/pump, installed memory, and finally decided on loop path.
Since temps don't change for crap when the routing is changed, I'm going with the simplest and cleanest route. 





Few more days to go and the loop will be running. Also, 24 pin PSU cable should be sleeved by then if everything arrives on time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

looking good. Can't wait to see it all going!

Plus, the pump/res combo is making me think of one myself. Hope it all works good for ya.


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice looking - really digging the white on black theme --


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 4, 2010)

that ram looks amazing and the cable management looks fantastic.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 4, 2010)

super clean. i cant wait to see pics of it up and running


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

I love to waste tubing figuring out a setup that works... lol





This was the result, I call it.... the " HORSE SHOE ". 




Any other orientation caused kinks, bad ones. The " HORSE SHOE " was the best solution with what I had. 

I forgot to post a shot of the cable management on the backside, here it is.





Waiting for the 8" 24 pin PSU cable extension to arrive so I can sleeve it up and make it pretty. Other than that, just the 5770 is the only thing I'm waiting on. Hopefully Kantastic got it mailed out today so maybe it might arrive before the weekend.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 4, 2010)

When even the cable management is clean, it's pure win.  Nice work.  I likes the horseshoe; hope it's lucky for you.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 4, 2010)

that southbridge is in an extremely inopportune spot if you ever go dual card.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> that southbridge is in an extremely inopportune spot if you ever go dual card.



Sure is . But believe it or not, a second card would fit, routing tubing would require some angled fittings for sure.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 5, 2010)

Made more changes tonight. Got rid of the horse shoe, well... kinda. It's just much nicer looking now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2010)

8 inch 24 pin cable arrived. Came with two white ends, replaced motherboard end with a black one. I was planning on sleeving it, but to my surprised it arrived in all black wiring. No sense in wasting sleeving...
















Looks good enough to me.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2010)

EK 5770 GPU Block, still waiting on the 5770.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

ek blocks are looking pretty sweet these last few months. I think they did a great new design on everything.


Looking good johnny! can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Cold, I can't wait to finish this damn build!!!! I'm so anxious I might hook up the GPU block and do leak testing now. It won't be too hard to put the block on the card since all the screws go on the top. Argh.... I hate waiting!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

that block looks awesome man, me wantz WC, but i'll wait for 890 boards and phenom II x6

just do the testing, then its done when you get the 5770,


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks Cold, I can't wait to finish this damn build!!!! I'm so anxious I might hook up the GPU block and do leak testing now. It won't be too hard to put the block on the card since all the screws go on the top. Argh.... I hate waiting!



Lol.. I know your feeling.. I had that so much when I fully did 790i in full water.. lol.. I rushed and rushed.. Now look.. it's apart, gone and got 300 bucks of water cooling of a 790i that was used for 3 weeks.. lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

can i say DOH^^


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can i say DOH^^



nope.. got a i5 750 and evga p55 FTW for $300 shipped to me.. So, it was something I couldn't say no to.. lol.. Plus, I didn't like how the water loop looked with that board... 

Now, if they got a full block to the FTW, I'd do it again!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a win win cold!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> nope.. got a i5 750 and evga p55 FTW for $300 shipped to me.. So, it was something I couldn't say no to.. lol.. Plus, I didn't like how the water loop looked with that board...
> 
> Now, if they got a full block to the FTW, I'd do it again!



basterd 

in denmark that would cost around 600$


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2010)

Johnny - what type of white tubing is that. i may change mine to that. is it flexable?


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

Any chance of a RAW file of one of the Koolance 45 degree fittings facing the camera to show its gold logo and the other one in a random position or laying on its side next to the other??


----------



## steelkane (Feb 6, 2010)

That white hose is awesome


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2010)

More updates coming soon fellas. The card came in today, to my surprise. My bud found it at my door step, he was like " uhhh, box from newegg? ". Anyway, it came much faster than i thought... bout to finish it up in an hour or so. Pics to come.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

lol but a good thing though


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

WOOOT! update or it didn't happen


----------



## t_ski (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your EK block on the card.  I ordered one for myself (except mine is for my 5970  ).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

it dont matter if its for a 5770, 5970, 295 or whatever, they alle look SMEXY


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 7, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> More updates coming soon fellas. The card came in today, to my surprise. My bud found it at my door step, he was like " uhhh, box from newegg? ". Anyway, it came much faster than i thought... bout to finish it up in an hour or so. Pics to come.



My bad, I recycle Newegg boxes all the time. LOL


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 7, 2010)

how much was that 140mm x2 Koolance rad?


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> My bad, I recycle Newegg boxes all the time. LOL



Same here, nothing wrong with using a box more than once... 


Damn that sounds bad out of context


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> how much was that 140mm x2 Koolance rad?



Bout $65 from Performance-PCS.com. 

Leaked tested approved.  






Rig is up and running, working great. 5770 is overclocked to 960MHz core / 1445MHz memory and after 40 minutes of Furmark's xtreme test the max temp is 47c, average is 46c. 





I will have more pics of the system running tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

you should be able to do 1ghz on the core without problems, the mem is okay

now we just need a pic of the whole thing


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 7, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bout $65 from Performance-PCS.com.
> 
> Leaked tested approved.
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2665/4335737003_46d53cc816.jpg
> ...



Hey look I see the RAMsinks I slapped on there. 

I thought they were gonna go to waste because you were gonna use a backplate.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Hey look I see the RAMsinks I slapped on there.
> 
> I thought they were gonna go to waste because you were gonna use a backplate.



Nope, I put em to use Kan, thanks again man.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

looking good Johnny! Can't wait to see the collage of pictures from you!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your rig has a flaw in it. I reworked the loop so you get better cooling and performance.






You have to keep the pornz cool and safe.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

Perfect! :d


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

Taking the final pics now. 
Unfortunately, my cathodes are basically dead. 
Going to order a white LED flex light next week. 
White lighting will really set the build off. Should have some
pics ready in 30 minutes. Stayed tuned.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

i5_alive complete.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 7, 2010)

looks great, can't wait for the images!

edit: damn that was fast lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

smexyness, that is something you can be proud of


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm damn proud. This case is not the easiest to work with. I made do with its limitations, overall, great build, nice case, I'm happy.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 7, 2010)

Definitely in my top 10 most favorite of the Tempest family. Congrats Johnny5! Now all you gotta do is add it to the Case Mod Gallery.


----------



## Inioch (Feb 7, 2010)

This is beutiful, just beautiful! Top notch all the way, clean, great colors, amazing tubing, this has it all.

Be proud, so many things could have gone wrong 

10/10


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Inioch, glad ya like it man!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great Johnny! even if it isn't the best case. You sure made the most out of it!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

That was the goal cold!! Thanks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> That was the goal cold!! Thanks!



now.. hows that pump/res combo?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

It's pretty awesome. VERY EASY to bleed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Where is the Pornulator?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

Hidden.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome! I need to get into water soon but I'm just so damn lazy... johnny, is a single rad cooling all of that?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Awesome! I need to get into water soon but I'm just so damn lazy... johnny, is a single rad cooling all of that?



Nope, there is two. I must have done a very good job hiding everything. 
There is a 2x140mm Koolance radiator on the top and a HW Labs SR1 120mmx55mm (thick) radiator below the optical bays.

*Feel free to vote on the case in the case gallery guys!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2472.html*


----------



## wakkierob (Feb 8, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> It's pretty awesome. VERY EASY to bleed.



That has got 2b 1 of the best case mods I've seen on the net great stuff, now ur in buisness! lol

I used a new NorthQ Sibirian Tiger water cooler with 120mm x2 fans on rad on mine
it is good and the lighted fan eluminates the inside of case. Its not as good as urs because i need 2 sort out cables and hide em....

Also I only got hd 4730 and e6550 cpu but it's a gamer case and it looks pritty sweat.

Got my cpu upto 3.7GHz with the watercooler and Graphics has limited bios for OC.

i3 have come out and under £100 if u look around I wonder if u could get a higher clock


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 8, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nope, there is two. I must have done a very good job hiding everything.
> There is a 2x140mm Koolance radiator on the top and a HW Labs SR1 120mmx55mm (thick) radiator below the optical bays.
> 
> *Feel free to vote on the case in the case gallery guys!!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2472.html*



:facepalm: I don't know why I didn't realize there was another with the 2 tubes sticking out the top.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

Pics are kinda dark so its easy to miss.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like I hustled myself into getting a feature already.

http://hardpoint.net/i5alive-casemod 

and the translated link
http://translate.google.com/translat...od&sl=nl&tl=en


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

linkfix http://translate.google.dk/translat...p://hardpoint.net/i5alive-casemod&sl=nl&tl=en


----------



## t_ski (Feb 10, 2010)

johnnyfive, how low does your video card go when idle?  Mine goes so low, I found out that the card has a cold bug somewhere below 30C!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2010)

It gets to about 33-34c. Have not gotten below that since it stays around 72F in my house. If my wife wasn't so cold all the time, I'm sure my windows would be open and I would be experiencing a cold bug. What happens, doesn't like to display?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in the basement, and have the quad-rad in my siggy with four Sane Ace fans on it.  Ambient temps are in the low 60'sF.

I can boot and get into Windows fine, but the graphics will lock up (black screen).  The rest of the system appears to be fine, as I can see the HDD LEDs flicker and the debug LED on my motherboard still shows changing CPU temps.  Right now I am having an issue getting CCC to open (related to my troubleshooting - I thought issues might have been driver related), but once I get that going I might have a work around in place.  Right now I have to run my loop with the fans off and pump on low, long enough for the loop to warm up.  Otherwise I can just always load up the graphics card itself with furmark.

It's insane that this block works too well for me


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

First t_ski: LOL! Also a quad rad handling the i7 plus a 5970 that nicely, wow.

And johnny that looks really good, the sleeving is it MDPC?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2010)

douglatins said:


> First t_ski: LOL! Also a quad rad handling the i7 plus a 5970 that nicely, wow.



Actually, I also have a EK-FC block for my Classified as well.  It was really cold in the basement last night - getting down into the upper 50'sF/teen's C!  I was running Furmark (bench, windowed, 1280x1024) on the card last night at stock speeds and the vregs were only in the upper 50's to 60C!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2010)

douglatins said:


> First t_ski: LOL! Also a quad rad handling the i7 plus a 5970 that nicely, wow.
> 
> *And johnny that looks really good, the sleeving is it MDPC?*



Thanks! The sleeving is cheap stuff from SideWinderComputers. I'm not willing to pay and wait for the sleeving from MDPC.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks! The sleeving is cheap stuff from SideWinderComputers. I'm not willing to pay and wait for the sleeving from MDPC.



LOL, they look good though, this was almost a punch in the face to me since i ordered 2 mdpc kits (they are here by the way, took around 20 days, i filled my EVGA295 box with sleeving hehe).... I should know the difference hehe


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2010)

douglatins said:


> LOL, they look good though, this was almost a punch in the face to me since i ordered 2 mdpc kits (they are here by the way, took around 20 days, i filled my EVGA295 box with sleeving hehe).... I should know the difference hehe



Hah, don't get me wrong, I  MDPC sleeving. But I'm too impatient to wait two plus weeks for sleeving and also I'm a budget builder so spending more than needed is not something I'm willing to do either. Theres no doubt MDPC sleeving is the best.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Hah, don't get me wrong, I  MDPC sleeving. But I'm too impatient to wait two plus weeks for sleeving and also I'm a budget builder so spending more than needed is not something I'm willing to do either. Theres no doubt MDPC sleeving is the best.



A budget watercooled rig, that a new one hehe, though yours looks so nice and clean it makes me want to start one, and why arent you using hose clamps?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

6-9-6-24 2T stock clock G.Skill kit. I've got some playing to do tonight.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

Johnny, those PiS ram will do wonders. I mean wonders! 







my 24/7 on the PiS 2200mhz ram


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

Dang... I'm excited!!!! Great kit!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Dang... I'm excited!!!! Great kit!



Yeah, the ram is something sweet. Might go and try the 2400mhz kit


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

62.25C average CPU temp.

5770 at 1000MHz Core / 1300MHz Memory, i5 750 at 4.0GHz , 1.36v. For cooling everything in one loop, one core at 65c max is pretty good IMO. Could be 5c+ lower if I had a damn blackplate on the CPU block and better fans on the 240 rad, gotta love Home Depot ghetto rigging lol.






Waiting for the replacement white cathodes to arrive, then it will be 100% done.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Blah, you should of went with LEDs.. The cathode will get hot over time.. Unless your just turning on to show.. 

Anywho, my 2 cents on Cathodes.


Nice temps! And Home Depot is the Ghetto Store of America !


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

They were $8 shipped for the lights lol. 
They arrived btw, lights look good. Pics later when its dark


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 14, 2010)

do you have any improvements above 965 mhz on the GPU core?

i dont have any above that


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> They were $8 shipped for the lights lol.
> They arrived btw, lights look good. Pics later when its dark



It's a day later.. where are they! 


Nah, I'm with you on cathodes. Some you can get at great prices.. I just saw first hand how a cathode can just "blow" due to the box not working right...


----------



## fluxc0d3r (Feb 16, 2010)

These Silverstone Suscool fans will really complete build!!!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Johnny, those PiS ram will do wonders. I mean wonders!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/Ram 24-7.png
> 
> my 24/7 on the PiS 2200mhz ram



Nice wallpaper there you anime freak Where is that Hell Butterfly heading off to?

Johnny-sweet rig bro and awesome job, I love it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice wallpaper there you anime freak Where is that Hell Butterfly heading off to?
> 
> Johnny-sweet rig bro and awesome job, I love it



probably going here... 









Johnny... Damn you! I can't even use my cooler... DAMN YOU..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you have any improvements above 965 mhz on the GPU core?
> 
> i dont have any above that



I haven't done enough testing yet Don, I know my 3DMark 06 score went up a quite a bit after pushing the card up. Tonight I'm gonna start working on the memory, hopefully I can hit 2140mhz like I did on the Kingston kit, although, 6-9-6-24 timings are nothing to mess with, even at 1600MHz they put out some nice numbers.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2010)

Dang... I'm not so impressed with this GSkill kit AT ALL. It will not overclock AT ALL on my board. Which is odd, the P7P55D Deluxe is one of the better P55 boards. Sadly, this GSkill kit doesn't care, lol. I've tried all kinds of loose timings, nothing will let me do 1605MHz. Odd thing is, 6-9-6-24 rated timings work just fine at 1600MHz. Anything passed 1600MHz, no matter what timings, results in no boot. Crazy eh?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Anything passed 1600MHz, no matter what timings, results in no boot.



Even with a slight voltage nudge?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

if he has them on 1.65v then he should not go above that with p55 board


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if he has them on 1.65v then he should not go above that with p55 board




Curious as what he's got it on (I think they're on 1.5v) that prevents it from going past 1600


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

if they are at 1.5 then he should easily be able to give them more juice


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2010)

Nah, no voltage increase on these should be needed. They are rated 6-9-6-24 2T, 1.65v. Hitting 7-9-7-24 2T at 1605Mhz should be do able at 1.65v. Hell, hitting 1605MHz at 9-9-9-24 1.65v should be easier than blinking, but this kit doesn't want to play on this board unfortunately. This same board took a 1600MHz 8-8-8-20 1.65v Kingston kit to 2140MHz at 9-8-9-22 using the rated voltage of 1.65v. This kit I have is a review kit from GSkill (I work for Bjorn3D.com). I don't believe this kit is available just yet. Sadly, it won't get a nice overclocking praise  .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

is it tridents, ripjaws or what?

anyways it still sucks


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it tridents, ripjaws or what?
> 
> anyways it still sucks



They are Pi's.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

lol they look badass and ready to be punished with some nice oc, but i guess NOT


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2010)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

BTW, just so I'm clear on what kit this is, and why its frustrating me:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=gskill_pc3-16000-_-20-231-336-_-Product
I realized I made it sound like the kit was a 1600MHz kit in my other post because of how poor it is running, being stuck at 1600MHz.

This kit is DDR3 2000MHz, 2x2GB 6-9-6-24 2T. This is a very expensive kit, $219. So not being able to run at 1605MHz+ at 6-9-6-24 is sad. I'm going to update the P7P55D Deluxe's BIOS tonight to see if that gives anymore OC room.

*EDIT:* Looks like a BIOS update should fix my limitations...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 20, 2010)

Success. BIOS update solved all the issues.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

lol if you think 200$ is expensive for a memory kit? man you do NOT wanna go to denmark, that is the avg price for some OCZ plats

but nice you got it working man,


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 20, 2010)

Very true, prices here are damn awesome. However, I'd still never choose to spend $220 USD on memory.

Progress so far at rated timings:







Lets see how high I can go at rated timings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah baby, HOW HIGH ftw! 

but that is some dang nice timings i'd say, almost like 7-7-7?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah baby, HOW HIGH ftw!
> 
> but that is some dang nice timings i'd say, almost like 7-7-7?



After I find the max on rated timings (seems like its 2100), I will work on the max period.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

2100 is also an okay oc i'd say,
 yay go do that, cant wait to see what the result will be


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2010)

BTW, in case of you guys didn't know, I do reviews at Bjorn3D.com. Here is the review on the G.SKILL kit used on the i5_alive build.

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1806


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 18, 2010)

nice that review is nice. very well put together. thats all you could achieve for oc?? maybe those are not bbse chips then. my tridents are 2133 stock and thus far 2300mhz and climbing on stock timings.


----------

